# root zfs install on FreeBSD 9.2 with gpt - clarity needed



## master-richie (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a G5 HP server I decided to repurpose as a local Drush / Drupal development machine. I decided against using hardware raid considering the age of the server hardware vs. the brand new 1tb SAS drives I just installed - in case the server hard fails I want my drives to be portable to another (newer) machine.

I'm confused by the numerous instructions I've found regarding installing FreeBSD 9.2 on a zfs root with separate swap partition using gpt. From what I've read, installation on FreeBSD 9.0 + 9.1 is different from 9.2 as some commands are redundant on 9.2 (zpool cache copy, manually setting mountpoints, etc)

I found this instruction set which is what I'm trying to do but other forum posts I've seen say a lot of those commands were just copied from earlier (9.0, 9.1) tutorials and are unnecessary in 9.2  
http://taer-naguur.blogspot.com/2013/12/zfs-root-on-freebsd92-from-bsdinstall.html 

Does anyone have actual knowledge on how it's done? Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2015)

Please don't use 9.2 for a new install. It's been End-of-Life since December 2014.


----------



## master-richie (Aug 24, 2015)

SirDice said:


> Please don't use 9.2 for a new install. It's been End-of-Life since December 2014.



Yeah I got a hold of the guys at bsdnow.tv and Allan said 9.3 will be able to handle what I want through the installer GUI ... I was using 9.2 because when I had the server up last year, that's what I put on it before testing Debian on it. My bad for not checking for current release.


----------



## master-richie (Aug 25, 2015)

Took Allan's advice and installed 9.3. Used the ZFS wizard in bsdinstall(8) - smoooooooth install. Perfect. Thanks!!!


----------

